# Good historical Movies



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 12, 2020)

I mean really good atrezzo and historical contextualization.

IL MESTIERE DELLE ARMI (2001)
*The Profession of Arms* 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIi8bRPuKyo_


https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0245276/?ref_=nm_flmg_dr_14



https://ok.ru/video/1059979397727https://ok.ru/video/1331035245211https://ok.ru/video/978619599583

	Post automatically merged: Dec 12, 2020

CROMWELL (1970)
http://cartelesmix.es/images/CartelesC/cromwell7006.jpg



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Cx2kkgO5_Y_


https://ok.ru/video/94007331537https://ok.ru/video/2972878703326https://ok.ru/video/198929877750https://ok.ru/video/1644748999298


----------



## Felix Noille (Dec 12, 2020)

I find it hard to believe that this is a serious post. The title is an oxymoron.

Perhaps it means 'good' as in good laugh?

Even Wikipedia slates the 'Cromwell' film as historically inaccurate and they don't know the half of it.


----------



## Onijunbei (Dec 12, 2020)

There are no good historical movies.  Movies are stories.  Movies are based off of scripts.  And those scripts convey whatever History the writers wish to tell.


----------



## codis (Dec 12, 2020)

Not sure what do you mean with "good historical movies".
Good entertainment, or "historically accurate" ?


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 12, 2020)

Movies are like bibles, mostly steeped in allegory and open to interpretation.

On the above basis the best for me are,

The Matrix, 1984...

Well you get the picture!


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 12, 2020)

codis said:


> Not sure what do you mean with "good historical movies".
> Good entertainment, or "historically accurate" ?



Serious, accurate, finely and detailed scenes (clothes, weapons, etc, etc).
I see oldest movies are better usually than newers (CGI it's not the same as real fellows, or extras).


----------



## trismegistus (Dec 13, 2020)

Let's not forget the visual masterpiece Barry Lyndon! Assuredly standard model history, at least in relation to its adaptation of the book. However, like all Kubrick films, there is reading to be done between the lines in his art!




​With the access Kubrick likely had to private collections, its a crime we never got to see his idea of Napoleon.  Lord only knows what that man knew about the man/myth/legend.  However, Lyndon was a fine substitute on its own.


----------



## codis (Dec 13, 2020)

WorldWar1812 said:


> Serious, accurate, finely and detailed scenes (clothes, weapons, etc, etc).
> I see oldest movies are better usually than newers (CGI it's not the same as real fellows, or extras).


They are usually accurate according to the mainstream history. Which is not necessarily wrong in all aspects.
For a start,  mainstream history does not have records of all events,  words a person spoke, people he met, and so on. So, movie directors need to make it up, according to their own taste. That begins with selecting actors impersonating a character.
The bigger problem is, the film most often use to follow a nationalist (revisionist) narrative. Growing up in the Eastern Bloc, I have been bombarded with movies glorifying the Russian october revolution and the Bolsheviks, and the good communists later fighting the evil "fascists".
Do you think Turks do honestly reflect their treatment of Armenians during WWI in movies, Americans their treatment of the natives, or Brits their actions in African and Indian colonies ?
Movies, including historical one's, cost a lot of money. Directors and investors will not have themselves and their ancestors depicted in a bad light.

OTOH, "fantastic" movies like LOTR or GOT can depict events, figures and conditions in metaphors and without nationalist undertones. often more close to real history than "historical" movies.

Briefly speaking, I consider learning history from movies not the best idea.
That's why I prefer the entertainment approach ...


----------



## EUAFU (Dec 13, 2020)

The films are like documentaries: a vision of those who produce, finance and script. It is entertainment and, most of the time, just a display of agenda / ideology.


----------



## Prolix (Dec 13, 2020)

I wouldn't seek to claim their fidelity for the reasons others here have stated, but The Man Who Would Be King (1975), with its loveable freemasonic rogues out to make a buck in "Kafiristan", is a particular favourite.

I also saw The Last Valley (1970) for the first time earlier this year, set during the Thirty Years War. It isn't some sort of forgotten masterpiece, but it's nevertheless a real curio.


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 13, 2020)

Movies are mostly BS, but in rare instances they can be helpful, but it aint easy going.
All Kubrick films have some hidden meaning for those who can see it. He loved illustrating Fascism, injustice and slavery, hence "Spartacus." Has anything changed today?

"2001" was about Artificial Intelligence––how prophetic!––and the Secret Space Program, but it was "safe" with no aliens shown, just hinted at. Look at the symbology of the image below––an octagon which is sacred geometry. The eye of HAL, the sentient computer and all-seeing eye. Corporations spying on us in the surveillance state. Ruthless Deep State politics.

"Full Metal Jacket" was about the true Viet Nam War. However...there was no mention of the heroin trade, secret weapons of mass destruction, DEW--Directed Energy Weapons testing, the CIA's psychic assassin children, Agent Orange, MIA, UFO, and ET goings on though. My guess is the Pentagon reigned Kubrick in, big time.






The elite bloodline aristocratic PTB, shown clearly in the 18th century "Barry Lyndon," must publicly show the enslaved general public their dirty deeds under some sort of occult contract. But most people cannot decipher the hidden symbology or storyline. It's a Cosmic Law loophole as I understand it. The other message was that they will sniff out a non-bloodline member like Barry the interloper very fast. It's a warning to the little people, the upstarts.
As a young man, I once saw a British movie that had a 19th century aristocrat atop his horse beating a simple farmer with a whip. He said: "Mind your place...and your betters!" I never forgot that.

 _200 years later they are still laughing at us._

The PTB show us everything in plain sight, but it's well hidden and few people have the experienced eyes to see. That's the idea. "Hey idiots, we showed you, but you couldn't figure it out. Suckers!" Well today that's changing.
Yes, we get some hidden history, but it's in frustrating fragments that are hard to piece together.

Kubrick was the best we had. The conspiracy word is they finally killed him for _Eyes Wide Shut_. The CIA reportedly edited out the 18 minutes of disgusting pedophilia stuff, but he still crossed the line somehow. I'm surprised he got the movie made at all!

For further study: See _Project Mockingbird_ by the CIA. Hollywood is highly controlled.

Oliver Stone's "JFK" wasn't bad, he just didn't go far enough. It still amazes me that there are some people who don't believe in this most obvious of conspiracies, nor do they believe in a "Deep State." It's astounding and sad to think how utterly programmed people still are with lies.

Studying out-of-the-box concepts on this forum will help folks see historical movies in a new light.


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 15, 2020)

I felt dissapointed by this one (CGI battles it's not the same as real people with good atrezzo).

Union of Salvation



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWo4a8psQqs_


This is another one I think it deserve attention.
Russian Ark (Alexandr Sokurov) -2002


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O8k5C6OLwXs_


	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2020



Magnumopus said:


> I also saw The Last Valley (1970) for the first time earlier this year, set during the Thirty Years War. It isn't some sort of forgotten masterpiece, but it's nevertheless a real curio.




I didn't know. Thanks


----------



## WorldWar1812 (Dec 16, 2020)

https://www.imdb.com/title/tt1100898/





https://ok.ru/video/1170558814875https://ok.ru/video/80816704066

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hGYSIqZRPk_


----------

